
Computers Can Sense Sarcasm? Yeah, Right - ohjeez
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/computers-can-sense-sarcasm-yeah-right/
======
cbanek
Oh a sarcasm detector. That's _real_ useful.

\- Comic book guy.

------
leereeves
Even people can't sense sarcasm online.

